# Could not open Service Manager: Access is denied



## danicolaj (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

I downloaded gpu-z - I can run it as administrator, it works great.

Thing is, I need it to be running from a user account to monitor what happens in a given user situation.

But even if I Run as Administrator I get this error message:
Could not open Service Manager: Access is denied

do you know why and a way around this?

thanks,
dani


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2013)

It needs to be run as administrator so it can access the hardware. No way around this.


----------

